# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  Congratulations Foxy

## golach

On becoming a Granny  ::  is mother Pinky doing well?

----------


## dragonfly

what!!!!!  OMG, congrats to you you and OH, and the new mum too (presuming its daughter and not son - he's still a bit too young!)

----------


## dragonfly

Golach has just enlightened me........he had me going for a moo-ment then!

----------


## Kenn

Do you think you should have MOOted this subject golach, Pinky and daughter might be a little COWed by all the attention!

----------


## Jovi

Ha ha Foxy  :Wink:   ::

----------


## Foxy

Lmao you lot are so funny but i'm enjoying being (granny) to Pinky's baby she is sooo cute.  :Wink:

----------

